# Just came eea family permit, pregnant, nhs charging?? Please help!!!



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

HI, me and my wife have just come to london =, we used the surinder singh route to get my wifes EEA Family permit,

i was told that she will be entitled to free NHS, However she is 30 weeks pregnant, and we just registered her a GP, Now the prblem is that the hospital are saying that she is going to be charged to have her baby here!!??

is this true?? it should be free for her shouldn't it, what shall i say to the hospital, as they say that they are going to charge for every bit of treatment they do, even though me and my wife have moved here permanently.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

spanish_londoner said:


> HI, me and my wife have just come to london =, we used the surinder singh route to get my wifes EEA Family permit,
> 
> i was told that she will be entitled to free NHS, However she is 30 weeks pregnant, and we just registered her a GP, Now the prblem is that the hospital are saying that she is going to be charged to have her baby here!!??
> 
> ...


Maternity care is not essential treatment, so the hospital is not obligated to cover it. I had to prove I had been resident here for at least a year to get my pregnancy covered by the NHS. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but they have every right to charge you. All I can recommend is checking with some other hospital trusts in your area to see if any are less strict about taking her on. With the government push to limit NHS and other benefits to new arrivals, along with cuts due to austerity, it might be difficult. Best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanish_londoner said:


> HI, me and my wife have just come to london =, we used the surinder singh route to get my wifes EEA Family permit,
> 
> i was told that she will be entitled to free NHS, However she is 30 weeks pregnant, and we just registered her a GP, Now the prblem is that the hospital are saying that she is going to be charged to have her baby here!!??
> 
> ...



Sadly, the NHS isnt free. All the staff, nursing, medical and the equipment cost money and British citizens pay into the National insurance system to cover these costs. At the moment, there is a huge deficit between what we are paying and the cost of the service, so therefore austerity measures are being brought in to try to balance the books. I dont know whether your wife is entitled to care, but you should be prepared to fund her care if not. But remember, *the NHS isnt free*. The EHIC card does entitle EU tourists to have emergency necessary treatment. I dont think pregnancy is covered tho?? Or you can get an S1 form from your country of origin (Spain??) and that will transfer your cover as there is a reciprocal agreement within the EU, but you may have to pay and claim it back

Jo xxx


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I to was told I had to be here as a resident for 12 months before I could receive NHS for pregnancy. Sorry but as the other posters said they have every right to charge. 

NHS isn't free as most people assume. We the tax payers pay NI for the NHS. With your wife being 30 weeks along, why didn't y'all stay put until the baby was born and then move.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

ddang said:


> I to was told I had to be here as a resident for 12 months before I could receive NHS for pregnancy. Sorry but as the other posters said they have every right to charge.
> 
> NHS isn't free as most people assume. We the tax payers pay NI for the NHS. With your wife being 30 weeks along, why didn't y'all stay put until the baby was born and then move.


ive payed tax into the system, ive worked previously before going to spain, and my wife was receiving all free treatment in spain, she has a pakistani passport, so shes not eu national, but was a resident in spain, now shes on eea family permit as a wife of a british eu national, doesnt this family permit under surinder singh give her any rights to receive hns treatment, i was told by either joppa or jrge that nhs will be available upon arrival to the UK, thats the only reason i moved before the baby's due date.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you planning to return to your home country?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not on an EEA Family Permit, but I thought EEA citizens had to have private healthcare. Maybe Joppa or Jrge can confirm or refute that.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

AmyD said:


> Are you planning to return to your home country?


my home country is england and my wifes originally from pakistan. she was in spain for 8 years with her parents, with a spanish resident card.

we are going to be living in london now permanently, ive even open her a bank account just waiting for the first letter to come through so we can show proof of her address to the GP,

my wife is a non eea national, married to an eea national myself (british)

thanks, i await your reply


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Am I entitled to NHS treatment when I move to England? - Health questions - NHS Choices

Am I entitled to NHS treatment when I visit England? - Health questions - NHS Choices

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/england/healthcare_e/healthcare_help_with_health_costs_e/nhs_charges_for_people_from_abroad.htm


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> ive payed tax into the system, ive worked previously before going to spain, and my wife was receiving all free treatment in spain, she has a pakistani passport, so shes not eu national, but was a resident in spain, now shes on eea family permit as a wife of a british eu national, doesnt this family permit under surinder singh give her any rights to receive hns treatment, i was told by either joppa or jrge that nhs will be available upon arrival to the UK, thats the only reason i moved before the baby's due date.


Let's get something clear before continuing, you have made every decision based on your good judgement and not on any suggestion. Also, let me kindly remind you that y'all were going to wait until baby was born to then move to UK due to your spouse difficult pregnancy.

Moreover, your spouse is 100% entitle to receive health care immediately at not extra cost other than the covered by NHS, and unless y'all using a private hospital.

Y'all are covered under the European Charter of Fundamental Rights (EUCFR) article 34; and most importantly under Directive 2004/38ec in its entire context. Those other posters came to UK under regular immigration rules, whereas you and your wife did so under the Freedom of Movement. Big, huge, significant difference if I may say.

I will definitely raise and lodge a complain with Solvit. Because as far as I know, the only wait time is/was in place is for students, and for those wanting to work for the police.

Mind y'all will be given every single time a hard time, due to the overwhelming abuse of the health care system. But again, as British Citizen having exercised treaty rights in another state, you and your spouse are entitle to health care.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

_shel said:


> Am I entitled to NHS treatment when I move to England? - Health questions - NHS Choices
> 
> Am I entitled to NHS treatment when I visit England? - Health questions - NHS Choices


thanks for that, 

so yes we have permanently moved here to england, and once ive got all the relevant docs, my wife will be applying for her EEA2 resident card aswell,

so she is exempt from the charges right?

il have a proof of bank account for here at our address, and a bank statement of mine showing the same address.

what else do you think we will need, ive even got a full folder of her medical history from spain, as we requested it from the hospital, as we told them that we are moving to engand so they gave us all my wifes medical histry,

is thee anything else we shud show to the hospital to prove that we are here for good


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let's get something clear before continuing, you have made every decision based on your good judgement and not on any suggestion. Also, let me kindly remind you that y'all were going to wait until baby was born to then move to UK due to your spouse difficult pregnancy.
> 
> ...


thanks for that, yes i really thank you, im not syaing that its because of what you said that i moved, if it wasn't for your hep i wouldnt have been able to get the FP for my misses in the first place, so hats off to yourself and joppa for helping me i really thank you.

so shall i take a print out of European Charter of Fundamental Rights (EUCFR) article 34 and Directive 2004/38ec and show it to the hospital.

also what other proof should i provide them that we have moved here for good, my wifes got a bank ac**** now at our address, just waiting for her first statement to come, so we can provide the GP with proof of address.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> thanks for that, yes i really thank you, im not syaing that its because of what you said that i moved, if it wasn't for your hep i wouldnt have been able to get the FP for my misses in the first place, so hats off to yourself and joppa for helping me i really thank you.
> 
> so shall i take a print out of European Charter of Fundamental Rights (EUCFR) article 34 and Directive 2004/38ec and show it to the hospital.
> 
> also what other proof should i provide them that we have moved here for good, my wifes got a bank ac**** now at our address, just waiting for her first statement to come, so we can provide the GP with proof of address.


You should've applied for her RC upon arrival, and would've been able to use COA as supporting evidence.

Also why isn't your wife's name on any piece of tenancy agreement? Mobile contract? Has she applied for National Insurance Number? Do not rely on a Bank Statement, and you please tell those people at Hospital that under the EU freedom of Movement she has the right to Health Care.

My friends husband had an open heart surgery (had a heart attack) 3 days after arriving to UK from Spain, and they paid: £0.00 to Hospital or Doctor.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should've applied for her RC upon arrival, and would've been able to use COA as supporting evidence.
> 
> ...


we are living with my parents, so they are the ones paying council tax rent etc. i didnt apply for her eea2 resident card straight away because of what is going on now, because the day i came from spain, the doctors said that she may be charged for having the baby here, so obviously i didnt want to risk anything, as i will have to send her passport off, so she wont even be able to go back to spain just incase they really do charge us.

we dont have any bills or anything in our names. as its all in my parents name, were living in a big house so have ot our own room, but are not paying rent or anything like that.

i will apply for the eea2 once im sure that the hospital agrees that she is entitled to recieve free treatment,

yesterday i took my wife to A&E as she had pains, and i was there for 30mins arguing with them, because they were saying that yes shes is entitled to free emergency healthcare, but not allowed to have her baby here for free as she has just moved from the eu, as she has not been here for over a year, she may be charged.
and then the lady behind the reception said that i will need to speak to the person who deals with visitors from overseas, and only she wil let us know if my wife can have the baby for free or not.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One has to ask the question as to why you would put your wife through this ordeal if, when living in Spain, she was able to obtain all necessary health care under the Spanish system? You were advised by both Spanish doctors and forum members to remain in Spain for the birth ..........

It would appear from your earlier notes that you only lived in the Spain for a short time, obtained a part time job, got the necessary paperwork for the EEA permit with the sole intention of moving to the UK with your wife (who had Spanish residency), prior to giving birth. You lived with her parents in Spain. You live with your relatives now. Regardless of advice you seemed hell bent on moving to the UK.

It is not surprising that you are being questioned as to your eligibility to use the NHS. 

Have you proved your permanent residency, have you proved you are looking for work, if not looking for work and/or are self sufficient why do you not have medical insurance?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Him


spanish_londoner said:


> we are living with my parents, so they are the ones paying council tax rent etc. i didnt apply for her eea2 resident card straight away because of what is going on now, because the day i came from spain, the doctors said that she may be charged for having the baby here, so obviously i didnt want to risk anything, as i will have to send her passport off, so she wont even be able to go back to spain just incase they really do charge us.
> 
> we dont have any bills or anything in our names. as its all in my parents name, were living in a big house so have ot our own room, but are not paying rent or anything like that.
> 
> ...


See, that's the problem: she isn't a visitor. I will truly take the inconvenience to talk to this "person" and please show them this:UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals (Do I need to apply) and UK Border Agency | Healthcare - comprehensive sickness insurance ( read at the bottom) even in the extreme case of CSI without pregnancy allowance, NHS takes her in, and it's hereby written and backed by UKBA.

Please kindly and politely stand by your rights, but if you are getting nowhere take your wife back to Spain to deliver the baby. Here what's important is their health and well being. 

I would had offered my help - free of charge, but my next trip to London is next month.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Him
> 
> See, that's the problem: she isn't a visitor. I will truly take the inconvenience to talk to this "person" and please show them this:UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals (Do I need to apply) and UK Border Agency | Healthcare - comprehensive sickness insurance ( read at the bottom) even in the extreme case of CSI without pregnancy allowance, NHS takes her in, and it's hereby written and backed by UKBA.
> 
> ...



do i need to get comprehensive sickness insurance for her?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> do i need to get comprehensive sickness insurance for her?


No. That's for you to show this "person" that even IF she would've needed it, and it didn't have a provision for pregnancy and birth(s), NHS has to take her in.

I'll be off-line for the 3 days, but I do wish you the best. My regards and prayers to your wife and soon-to-be newborn.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. That's for you to show this "person" that even IF she would've needed it, and it didn't have a provision for pregnancy and birth(s), NHS has to take her in.
> 
> ...


if you dont mind can i speak to you over the phone, can you or shall i PM you my mobile number, as i feel your the only person who totally understand my case and what i need to do, thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> if you dont mind can i speak to you over the phone, can you or shall i PM you my mobile number, as i feel your the only person who totally understand my case and what i need to do, thanks


I trust to have answered your queries accordingly, and you might have to stand up for your rights.- please politely do so.

Sadly I don't share my phone numbers nor I call anyone. Writing here helps me to relax and get rid of the stress, whilst helping others.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I trust to have answered your queries accordingly, and you might have to stand up for your rights.- please politely do so.
> 
> ...


ok no worries,

one other question, im going to be meeting with the overseas person on thursday, but the doctors in the hospital keep saying that even if my wife has moved here for good, she needs to have lived here for atleast 1 year to recieve free treatment? is this true, i cant find this anywhere on the net.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I ran across the one-year rule in one of the previous links provided. Just check those again, you'll see it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Requirement of a year's residence is a standard one for non-EEA citizens, but it doesn't apply to those who are family members of EEA citizens exercising treaty rights by working and being self-employed (i.e. in an economic capacity). As Jrge has said, you have to politely but firmly insist on your EU rights.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Requirement of a year's residence is a standard one for non-EEA citizens, but it doesn't apply to those who are family members of EEA citizens exercising treaty rights by working and being self-employed (i.e. in an economic capacity). As Jrge has said, you have to politely but firmly insist on your EU rights.


 ..... and I think the NHS hospitals have every right to "push back" in cases like this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it not the case that - like when I moved to Spain, my husbands NI covered my healthcare in Spain, the Spanish equivalent that was paid by the husband in Spain could be transferred and cover them both in the UK???? We had to use the S1 form to do this - does the same the other way round not apply????? - does that make sense??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Crawford said:


> ..... and I think the NHS hospitals have every right to "push back" in cases like this.


No, they don't. That's why the Freedom of movement exists in the first place.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> ok no worries,
> 
> one other question, im going to be meeting with the overseas person on thursday, but the doctors in the hospital keep saying that even if my wife has moved here for good, she needs to have lived here for atleast 1 year to recieve free treatment? is this true, i cant find this anywhere on the net.


I have already suggested to contact Solvit and to lodge a complain.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*job seekers allowance and eea2*

Thanks Jrge, the hospital has accepted her, basically the main thing which helped to prove that we are here for settlement was, a reciept for some furniture that we had ordered. 

so anyway thats sorted now, thanks for your help once again.

now i wanted to ask, is it alright for me to apply for job seekers allowance, i mean will it have an impact on my wifes eea2 resident card application in any way? 

plus is she entitled to any benefits, not that she will be claiming, but the job centre have asked this prior to my jsa app.

(btw regarding the eea2 app im just waiting for a letter from the bank to come through as we have opened a joint account, once its come then i will send the resident card application)





Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already suggested to contact Solvit and to lodge a complain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Thanks Jrge, the hospital has accepted her, basically the main thing which helped to prove that we are here for settlement was, a reciept for some furniture that we had ordered.
> 
> so anyway thats sorted now, thanks for your help once again.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable! I guess the saying : " It's not what you know, it's what you can prove" has once again won. Cheers to you!

As indicated before, do send her EEA2 application *NOW* and y'all are entitled to ANY social benefit that's available. It won't affect her application.

My blessings to you all.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

shall i not wait for the letter to show that we have a joint bank account? otherwise if i send the eea2 application now, i will only be able to give exactly what i sent during the fp application when in spain, and;
-a copy of the wifes hospital appointment letter with the address on it,
-a letter from my parents that we are living with them rent free
-copy of parents council tax statement to show that they are the council tax payers for the property.

is this sufficient or you reckon its best if i wait for a joint account statement to come through aswell (which should be in the next two weeks or so.



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unbelievable! I guess the saying : " It's not what you know, it's what you can prove" has once again won. Cheers to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

please let me know if i should wait for the bank statement to come or not before sending the application off, 

thanks



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unbelievable! I guess the saying : " It's not what you know, it's what you can prove" has once again won. Cheers to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## zonnolly2 (Sep 17, 2014)

spanish_londoner said:


> HI, me and my wife have just come to london =, we used the surinder singh route to get my wifes EEA Family permit,
> 
> i was told that she will be entitled to free NHS, However she is 30 weeks pregnant, and we just registered her a GP, Now the prblem is that the hospital are saying that she is going to be charged to have her baby here!!??
> 
> ...


Hello,

May I know hows your case going? Because me and my husband we are in the same situation, Im Chinese, my husband he hold both British/ Irish passport and always live and work in N. Ireland, we just found out that Im pregnant, so he gave up his British citizenship then me will be able to back here on a EEA FP, but we doubt we will have enough time to apply EEA2 before me give birth - next April. All my pregnany checks is not free so far, so we would like to know will me get free treatment if me here with EEA FP? As far as we know give birth in hopital is 1700+pound and if you are talking about C- section then you need to pay double of the price, so would you like to tell me hows your case going and have yous pay for it yet? Best of luck and looking forward to hear from you, many thanks.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

yes when you have your eea family permit, you will be entitled to free nhs services. but you will have to prove to the hospital that you are here on a permanent basis and not planning to go back. 

while you have your eea family permit, its best to apply for the eea2 whilst the family permit is still in date. im not sure what happens if its not in date, but we applied whilst we still had time on the expiry date.

however make sure you take as much evidence as you can to prove to the hospital overseas officer that you are here to stay. to be honest with you i only had to show reciepts of some furniture that we had purchased, however it is upto the overseas officer to either believe you or not. so be prepared. but legally you are enititled to free nhs.

make sure you register with a gp and apply for the nhs number, also if you can. open a joint bank account. all these help to prove your status.

Thanks


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

spanish_londoner said:


> yes when you have your eea family permit, you will be entitled to free nhs services. but you will have to prove to the hospital that you are here on a permanent basis and not planning to go back.
> 
> while you have your eea family permit, its best to apply for the eea2 whilst the family permit is still in date. im not sure what happens if its not in date, but we applied whilst we still had time on the expiry date.
> 
> ...


This is not necessarily true for pregnancy and childbirth. It's up to the individual hospital/ trust if you're accepted as a patient (unless there's an emergency that would endanger mother and/or baby). As a new arrival who's already pregnant, it might take some looking around to find a hospital that accepts her.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

My husband is a British citizen and i just got my spous settlement visa and I intend to fly on 27th, this thursday.
. . And i am 32 weeks pregnant.
i was on a visit visa from January to june 2014.
is jt necessary that i should have been here for an year or am I eligible for free NHS care right away


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

rummy298 said:


> My husband is a British citizen and i just got my spous settlement visa and I intend to fly on 27th, this thursday.
> . . And i am 32 weeks pregnant.
> i was on a visit visa from January to june 2014.
> is jt necessary that i should have been here for an year or am I eligible for free NHS care right away


Again, depends on the hospital. You're eligible for most NHS right away, but pregnancy can be an exception at some hospitals. You need to register with a GP ASAP and ask for a referral. You don't have much time, so you should be prepared to go private if the registration process will take too long. Your visit visa doesn't matter at all for this. Best wishes for your travel and childbirth.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Deleted as i posted the same thing twice.


----------



## rummy298 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply and wishes !! 
I wil go to a GP the day I land and will try to register.


----------

